# Tactical pens



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Maybe this has already been discussed, but I'd like to know which tactical pens people have tried. What did you like or not like about them?


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

I had two which (were stolen in Afghanistan) one was a pen and the other a flashlight. I liked them so much I gave my wife one to carry around with her. They are great tools. When using them against someone that has come up from behind you go for the groin or thighs . the non sharpend point will put enough of a hurting on someone that they will let you go. Try to avoid going for the head of your attacker because it puts you in the position where the attacker can bind up your arm over your shoulder and that is not a position you want to be in.

I would recommend the flashlight version because at night you will have it in your hand already and it is a legal weapon in most states.At least the flashlight is another useful tool at night. The pen version you may not always think about carrying at night.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Which brand did you have?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I look for and buy metal body ink pens at the second hand store and yard sales.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I have no idea what mine is called but it came with a Kershaw knife and light combo that I bout at Wal-Mart for $20 a couple of years ago. I haven't had to use it for any other purpose than writing. Works great so far. Originally gave it to my wife so that she could have something, even thought how to use it and where to aim. Found it in the dresser drawer. So now I carry it. I actually got her to carry a small knife after that. So a win, win for me.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

I have 2, one is a MXTech and I believe the other is a UZI both were found on Amazon for a $10 to $15 range. The MXTech one, the attack end of the pen is built like a crown with pointy jagged edges, described as a DNA collector. I'm sure if you raked someone's face with it, it will create a lot of pain. But I don't really like that one so much. The UZI model has a glass break striker on the attack end, it is very pointy but not pointy to the extent that it is sharp. It would hurt too. Both are about the same size and weight.

Ink. They come with a cheap ball point cartridge. I like gel ink, it flows and is easier for me to write with. Parker makes a gel ink cartridge that works perfectly with these pens. Just beware that the cartridge when not deployed is kept inside the pen by means of a small spring, that is the only working part on the pen. Lose the spring and the cartridge will deploy at will and get ink on your shirt. Each pen takes an average of 4 revolutions to fully deploy the ink cartridge.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

RNprepper said:


> Which brand did you have?


Smith and Wesson was the pen I gave my wife. I think the flashlight was the same brand.
http://www.rothco.com/product-details/smith-and-wesson-delta-compact-flashlight-pen-combo


----------

